# APR Expands the APR Plus Limited Powertrain Warranty Program



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

We’ve listened to your feedback, and APR Plus is now better than ever! APR Plus provides a limited powertrain warranty, with your purchase of APR Plus software, that matches the term limits of your factory powertrain warranty. The new program is now less expensive, available at any APR dealer in the USA, supports more modifications, delivers more power and is available for more vehicles!

APR Plus now includes support for our entire lineup of APR Stage 1 compatible engine hardware, such as intakes, intercoolers, catback exhaust systems and more. We’ve also included support for our APR Plus transmission software, and hardware, and even include support for driveline components, such as brakes, wheels, suspension and more.

If you’ve been on the fence about tuning, now is the best time to get in the game and start enjoying more power with peace of mind! For more information, including our APR Plus limited powertrain warranty terms and conditions, please visit www.goaprplus.com. If you’re an existing APR Plus owner, nothing about your current coverage has changed, but if you would like to get more power, please contact us to learn how this can apply to you!

*Current APR Plus Support*

*Vehicles:*
- Audi A3 1.8 TFSI
- VW Golf 1.8 TSI
- VW Sportwagen 1.8 TSI
- VW Alltrack 1.8 TSI

*Power and Torque:*
- Factory: 170-180 HP & 199-200 lb-ft of torque.
- APR Plus: 234 HP & 273 lb-ft of torque

*Price:*
- $999.99

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Vehicles:*
- Audi A3 2.0 TFSI Quattro
- Audi TT 2.0 TFSI
- VW GTI 2.0 TSI

*Power and Torque:*
- Factory: 210-220 HP & 258 lb-ft of torque
- APR Plus: 292 HP & 334 lb-ft of torque.

*Price:*
- $1099.99

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Vehicles:*
- Audi S3 2.0 TFSI
- Audi TTS 2.0 TFSI
- VW Golf R 2.0 TSI

*Power and Torque:*
- Factory: 292 HP & 280 lb-ft of torque
- APR Plus: 357 HP & 349 lb-ft of torque.

*Price:*
- $1199.99

More Details Here!

Thank you and Go APR!


----------

